# New build, AMD Ryzen 5 5600X & ASUS Rog Strix B550-F



## Tod (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi my VI-Control friends,

I'm in the middle of this build and I'm having a hard time getting Windows 10 installed from the USB.

I built a computer for my daughter about 3 weeks ago and it was a breeze, however that was the AMD Ryzen 5 3700 and the MSI B450.

This ASUS Rog Strix B550-F has been a real headache right from the start. The manual is pretty useless, so I've been getting all the info I can from the net. 

To further explain, I did manage to put it all together and when I turned the power switch on, everything came on as it should and I had no problem getting to the BIOS. From there it's been a nightmare trying to get Windows-10 installed from a USB. The manual is useless so I've spent hours on the net trying to get this ironed out. Nothing has worked so I thought maybe some VI-Control folks may have had some experience with the ASUS Rog Strix B550-F and might be able to help.

Tod


----------



## Technostica (Mar 19, 2021)

How far did you get? 
Are you able to boot from the media?


----------



## ashX (Mar 19, 2021)

Tbh we can't understand what exactly is the problem in your case but here is the youtube video which shows how to install win 10 on your motherboard.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 19, 2021)

Go back in the bios and load optimized defaults, then save and reboot, then hit f8 which will bring up the boot menu, then select the USB thumb drive and it should boot from it. If it doesn’t boot from it, then there may be an issue with the USB thumb drive itself, you need to create another usb windows installation media.


----------



## Pictus (Mar 19, 2021)

Create a *GPT,* not MBR installation USB drive





instaling windows usb gpt at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





Keep PCIe = *GEN3*, not GEN4 or AUTO until AMD fix the bugs








AMD Set To Roll Out AGESA firmware USB Fix For Ryzen, Coming April







www.anandtech.com


----------



## Tod (Mar 19, 2021)

Technostica said:


> How far did you get?
> Are you able to boot from the media?


Thanks to all of you. Technostica, I've actually had it to where I had a screen that I thought was going to work, but when I press a key to continue, I get this message:

"Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or insert Boot media in selected Boot Device and press a key" 

I end up getting that message every time.



ashX said:


> Tbh we can't understand what exactly is the problem in your case but here is the youtube video which shows how to install win 10 on your motherboard.



Thanks ashX, ha ha, you can't imagine how many times I've watched that video and followed it to a tee.  I'll likely go through it again today. 



easyrider said:


> Go back in the bios and load optimized defaults, then save and reboot, then hit f8 which will bring up the boot menu, then select the USB thumb drive and it should boot from it. If it doesn’t boot from it, then there may be an issue with the USB thumb drive itself, you need to create another usb windows installation media.


Sounds like a good plan, although I've been there before. You could be right about the USB sticks, they are rather old, although I did use one of them to load Win-10 on my daughters computer.



Pictus said:


> Create a *GPT,* not MBR installation USB drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Pictus, I'll give the GPT a try, and yes I do have GEN4, although I've disconnected it until I get WIn-10 installed. 

Again, thanks guys.


----------



## Tod (Mar 19, 2021)

Well I'm happy to say a new USB did the trick.


----------

